# WCHA Hockey



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

First round of the WCHA playoffs starts tomorrow what are your predictions for winning this years WCHA tourney?

I'm just hoping the Dawgs can beat the Huskies this weekend. Huskies are looking pretty dam good this year!!

THis weekends matchup:

UMD vs. St. Cloud
Alaska Anchorage vs. Gophers
Michigan Tech vs. Colorado College
Wisconsin vs. Denver
Mn State vs. UND Sioux


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Not a Huskie fan at all, but I think they are playing really well right now, and their goalie is a stud. They would have to be my pick, but I'm cheering for the Gophs.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I would have to say the Sioux right now. They swept the gophs in their barn and took two of three points from St. Cloud. Seems like the sioux always peak in march. They are definitely the best team in the WCHA right now!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

St. Cloud is definitely looking tuff!! The gayphers didnt look so hot the last few weeks of the season.. Michigan Tech should've been an easy sweep for them, But they did just come off recieving the Mcnaughton Cup therefore relaxed play..

I'd say the Huskies have a great chance at winning, but my DAWGS shall reign surpreme.  .


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Sioux are hot, we'll see. going up tonight.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Some upsets last night but I'm only shocked at the SCSU loss. Tech looks good, come on Madison, you should know that. :lol: It's not who you play but when you play them in the WCHA. When teams start playing "Desperate Hockey" they can go from mediocre to hot with the flip of a switch. Dispite their loss last night, I still like St. Cloud, they have the goaltender to keep them in any game with enough offense usually to carry them through. The sioux are right up there too, they are playing their best right now and it might be good enough. The gophers are so unpredictable, they show signs of both youth and brilliance, fresh but wore down. They are giving up a lot of bad passes in their own end and aren't covering that well on D. Odd man rushes are happening way too often it's scary. They still have a shot but they looked untouchable in the first half compared to now. Their new hair color has to go too. :lol: See ya at the X next week!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Some upsets last night but I'm only shocked at the SCSU loss. Tech looks good, come on Madison, you should know that. :lol:


WCHA tourney always seems to bring out the "deperate hockey" mentality.

I was pretty jacked up to see that the DAWGS beat SCSU in the first game.. The DAWGS actually played like a WCHA team rather than a highschool team for once that night!!

SCSU took the 2nd game in OT last night so I'll be constantly looking for updates tonight as we go into game 3..

Michigan Tech's goalie is keeping them in it this year.. Gophs, wow! didnt think they would go 3 games with Alaska..


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Leaving tomorrow for the WCHA hockey Tourney! Cant wait..

Gonna be some good hockey this weekend and i'm thinking the SUE actually have a chance at winning it this year..

Matchups:

Thursday, March 15:
* Wisconsin vs Michigan Tech NC 7:07 pm 
* - WCHA Final Five Quarterfinal (St. Paul, MN)

Friday, March 16:
* North Dakota vs St. Cloud State NC 2:07 pm 
* Wisconsin vs Minnesota NC 7:07 pm 
* Michigan Tech vs Minnesota NC 7:07 pm 
* - WCHA Semifinal (St. Paul, MN)

Saturday, March 17:
* Wisconsin vs North Dakota NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* Michigan Tech vs North Dakota NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* Wisconsin vs St. Cloud State NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* Michigan Tech vs St. Cloud State NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* North Dakota vs Minnesota NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* St. Cloud State vs Minnesota NC 2:07 pm/ 7:07 pm
* - WCHA Third Place/Broadmoor Trophy Championship


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is always a tough tournament for me......I grew up being a Gophers fan.I graduated from St. Cloud and I live in ND so I like the Sioux also.

My guess is.....ND wins it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

that would be a ton of green on St. Patty's day :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think the best game will be the Sioux/Huskie game tomorrow. Wish I could see it. If the Sioux win that one they should win the tourney.

Go Sioux! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

UND over St. Cloud

Minn. over Wisc.

UND over Minn. tomorrow


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That Wheeler goal was amazing! Sioux fans must be bitter tonight!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like the Gayphers beat up on Fighting Sue after all. Hmmmmmmmm.

Plus they won the NCAA wrestling championship too.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

HECK ya Go Gophers... man what a night for Minnesota sports..


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

jgat said:


> That Wheeler goal was amazing! Sioux fans must be bitter tonight!


Man, that was a tough one to swallow! Congrats to the goofers! :x

Hopefully we can play them again in Denver! Go Sioux! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Looks like the Gayphers beat up on Fighting Sue after all. Hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Plus they won the NCAA wrestling championship too.


I guess I wouldn't call a falling down swipe in overtime a beating.Don't get me wrong....I was rooting for the Goph's.

I have a feeling there will be a second chance in Denver next weekend.  And since FSN will probably carry this regional.....we'll get to see it again.


----------

